# SSH Connect funktioniert nicht (freeBSD)



## aquasonic (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe zu Hause ein freeBSD aufgesetzt. Bei der Installation habe ich angegeben das SSH Zugriff erlaubt ist (oder so ähnlich). Wenn ich mich aber nun von meiner Windows Kiste via Putty anmelden möchte kommt immer Access denied. User und Passwort stimmen 100%ig  was kann ich nun dagegen tun? Weil ich möchte schon nicht immer direkt an den Server müssen 

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (6. Oktober 2004)

Poste doch mal bitte deine sshd.conf.

Thorsten


----------



## aquasonic (8. Oktober 2004)

Die gibst bei mir leider nicht...Es gibt zwar ein ssh Verzeichnis im /etc aber keine sshd.conf, nur eine sshd_config!


----------



## Thorsten Ball (9. Oktober 2004)

Hui hui hui..... das war nicht genau wörtlich gemeint, von meiner Seite aus. Poste eben deine sshd_config...


----------

